# IVF after Ectopic



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi All

My last IVF resulted in a BFP, it was twins but one was ectopic - which resulted in the removal of one of my tubes.  unfortunately I lost the other one at 10 weeks.

I'm hoping to start IVF again soon but have so many worries now that I didn't have previously.  Has anyone had an ectopic and then gone on to have succesful pregnancy afterwards?  And what advice was given by consultant?

I'm going to see consultant in the next couple of weeks but would like to have an idea of what he might suggest.

Thanks

Faithful x


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hey sweety 

I'm very sorry to hear of your losses    

I too had an ectopic in 2005. I was told i was miscarrying, however my tube ruptured a few weeks after resulting in the loss of my tube    i was 11 weeks pregnant - but the doctors thought i was only 5 weeks as i'd had a 'period' inbetween. As a result i suffered quite bad adhesions so that all my 'stuff' in there is all stuck together with my remaining tube stuck to my bowel. As you know it is the most horrific experience and being my first EVER pregnancy i had no clue what was going on or how serious a ruptured tube actually is. 

Going through ivf i wasnt given any advice different to anyone else    the only problem was that my ovary had been tucked away so they couldnt find it sometimes on scans and when EC came they couldnt get no eggs from there as it was badly hidden. Other then that it was business as usual. 

My ivf resulted in a BFP which has given me my beautiful daughter   

In relation to ivf - the loss of a tube didnt come into the equation in my case as i was having IVF to bypass my blocked tube anyway (my ectopic angel was waaaaaaay before i even knew i'd need ivf and prompted my fertility investigations) 

Try to write down your concerns so when you visit your consultant you're armed with questions to ask   

Wishing you all the best for your treatment   

Take Care

Jade xxxx


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi faithful

so sorry to hear about your loss's 
i to have had an ectopic pg, it was almost 3 years ago i did not get pregnant again on my own. i had ivf in may but they thought i was going to have OHSS so all had to be frozen then had frozen transfer on 6th of aug and got a BFP on the 21st of aug. i too am a bit worried about another ectopic. i have an early scan on the 13th of sep hopefully baby will be in the right place 
ive done some looking around the net and i see that you could get your tubes cliped and that would stop you having another ept. maybe its worth talking to your consultant about that..
my doctor said that with ivf there is a very low % of women who have epts, but it does happen as you know 
best of luck with your meeting with your consultant  
dont give up on your dreams they can come true


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Michelleag and Hopeful J

Thanks for your replies and sorry to hear about your losses, but very pleased to hear that there has been a positive outcome for you both.

Michelle - I really hope your scan goes well on 13th. Let us know how it goes.

I've just booked an appointment with consultant for week after next so will have to get my list of questions sorted!!!

Faithful x


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Hi Faithfullyhoping,
A very dear friend, originally from the Uk, started IUI tx in America this year. Her first iui resulted in pregnancy followed sadly by a miscarriage. The 2nd iui resulted in etopic pregnancy and tube removal. When well enough she went onto IVF and with her first cycle concieved. Baby due Dec 2010.
Good luck xxx


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi everyone hopr ye are all keeping well, just wanted to keep ye updated had scan on monday and we have
one beautiful strong heartbeat   we are over joyed have next scan on the 12 oct so please god  that will go well too.
thank you ll for your support xx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

michelleag - congratulations on the scan results    Hope all is going well still.

Daizymay - thanks for your reply, am really pleased for your friend.  It certainly gives me hope.

Consultant has suggested a Laparoscopy for me to rule out any problems before another cycle of IVF.  Just trying to decide whether to bother or whether to go straight on to IVF again, feeling very impatient.

xxx


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Not sure what others would say about laparoscopy but I had one cos HSG showed only one patent tube. My consultant also labeled me with endo, even though  I didn't report any problems or have any symptoms - he recommended lap. Long story short - I was on the op table for 15mins - absoultely zilch found! I was fuming - I had eight months of stress that was not worth it! but that's just my two pennies worth!


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss (hugs)
I had a natural ectopic in 2005 which resulted in the loss of a tube. We tried for years again after that before being referred for IVF. We were very lucky and it worked on first go. Because of previous ectopic I had early 6 week scan to make sure everything in correct place and over the moon to find out both had stuck around which means we now have beautiful 16 month old twins. On top of that I am now expecting a natural miricle baby. I again had to have an Early 6 week scan but pleased to say once again in right place. 
I hope your next tx works and they take care of you 
Dx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Dee Dee and Daizy may

Thanks for your replies.  I had a laparoscopy and had adhesions removed which had been caused by an infection during the ectopic and miscarriage so it was worthwhile getting it done.

Just started short cycle ivf so am hoping for another bfp.  Am still worried about having another ectopic but figure as I have only 1 tube now, that must bring down the risk a bit!!!!  

Faithful x


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

will be keeping everything crossed for you


----------

